# About the newest update



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

My advice is DO NOT update to the newest version (if amazon does not force you to). It requires taking picture of the package *again* and the dot will stop moving when you get close to destination. New features are swiping down to see extra info (like in the emails you received a couple weeks before) and a "refresh" button.

If anyone have the previous version (apk file), please share it with me. That dot on the map is very accurate in my area and I depend on it to stop at the exact house at night and this version messed it up.


----------



## NBR (Oct 17, 2015)

Today I did, and I had to take pictures for every single box/envelopes. Is there a way to reverse this update? Because of this, I did decline all offers to me.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm updated to version 6214. No picture taking option yet which i'm happy about. But they haven't fixed or addressed any of the other issues. Had all sorts of problems on my last 4 routes and today was no exception. Shot off more feedback through the app about it.

I don't think the work around to stop updates still works? You have to go way back to a very early version I think?

Here's a link to an older version I have 3.0.5667:
(link removed, just ask if you need it and i'll repost)

Anyone should be able to download. Will probably take down in a few hours.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

My experience here in Vegas is that picture taking is 100% unrelated to which update you have (though I have to imagine it was added at some point a while before picture taking was a thing in anticipation). It showed up one day -- no update necessary -- then just stopped a couple days later. Then it showed up this past Wednesday, again unrelated to updates, it was for EVERYONE.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I have the latest version and I don't have to take pics.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> My experience here in Vegas is that picture taking is 100% unrelated to which update you have (though I have to imagine it was added at some point a while before picture taking was a thing in anticipation). It showed up one day -- no update necessary -- then just stopped a couple days later. Then it showed up this past Wednesday, again unrelated to updates, it was for EVERYONE.


 We still don't have to take pics here in Miami and hope we never do. So, not sure why some regions have it and some don't? If it doesn't stop me from being responsible for missing packages I have no interest in doing it. Gotta' be a work around? I would just be marking the drops any way it will allow you to complete the delivery without taking a pic.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

Anyone having problem with the dot stopped moving within ~hundred ft of destinations? The taking picture features can be ignored by selecting "secure mail room", however, the dot froze upon reaching the destinations 'feature' was very annoying. It's about the distance where the navigation stops and the arrive button appear.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

KILLERST said:


> Anyone having problem with the dot stopped moving within ~hundred ft of destinations? The taking picture features can be ignored by selecting "secure mail room", however, the dot froze upon reaching the destinations 'feature' was very annoying. It's about the distance where the navigation stops and the arrive button appear.


 Not sure if it's the same issue but at least half of my stops I don't get the "i've arrived" bar with these latest app updates. I have to use the "gps isn't working" option all the time lately. The checkin problem is also related. Have to work around that too.

Another app update this morning. I've been sending feedback after every route lately because of all the issues with the app, checking in problems, late loading etc.......I expect some hiccups but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

KILLERST said:


> Anyone having problem with the dot stopped moving within ~hundred ft of destinations? The taking picture features can be ignored by selecting "secure mail room", however, the dot froze upon reaching the destinations 'feature' was very annoying. It's about the distance where the navigation stops and the arrive button appear.


I had 3 or 4 the other day that the dot was right on the delivery icon and it still wouldn't go into I've arrived, one even said O ft. From delivery and no I've arrived button. Had to hit gps not working.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I have no interest in doing it. Gotta' be a work around? I would just be marking the drops any way it will allow you to complete the delivery without taking a pic.


You have to take a pic if you mark it 'front door', 'back door', or 'safe location'.
You don't have to take a pic if you mark 'secure mailroom' or the two options where you have to type something in.
Of course, ironically you might WANT a pic when it's somewhere besides the front door and want to explain where it is...

You also don't have to if there's more than one package and the addresses aren't the same.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I've found it quicker to take a pic than type in something.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Since latest update 6297 I don't get notifications anymore? Is anyone else noticing this?
Not sure if it's no notifications or just no block releases?

Still the same issues as before with this update......check in problems, routing problems, malfunctions and all sorts of bugs! 
Ever since they updated to the new "delivery info" window I've had issues.


----------

